# Help -- I lost my Tivo Service Number



## alsstuff (Jan 4, 2006)

HI

I had to restore my image and the system is now telling me that my Tivo Service number is not Available. It displays 000000000000000.

I know the proper number but is there a way to retore it or renter it.

Any help would be welcomed.

Al


----------



## Nfuego (Sep 27, 2004)

I THINK you need to do a Clear and Delete Everything.


----------



## alsstuff (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you 

You saved me

Happy New Year

Al


----------



## RichRoth (Mar 22, 2006)

Is there another way ? All I did was install a network card in my series one and I don't
have the offload working so this tivo is full of shows to move to tape/dvd.


----------



## RichRoth (Mar 22, 2006)

I finally cleared the machine and still no service number


----------



## RichRoth (Mar 22, 2006)

Tivo support claims the crypto chip has lost it's power - mean anything and what do you do about it -- Tivo says nothing

Any ideas ?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

You must do a Clear & Delete everything..you will start back to when you first got the TiVo with guided setup...you will lose everything you put on that TiVo. I never heard of a chip without power having a memory loss except DRAM and I don't think TiVo would use DRAM to store their TSN number.


----------

